# My top shelf



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2013)

I just watered my top shelf and thought I'd take a photo. I think I'm finally learning to grow these parvis. Almost all of these plants (except for 3 mature ones ive for a while now) were seedlings I got in April-july this year and they have more than doubled in size. Most are from Clouds, some from Orchid inn. 

The netting on the T5's are pieces of plastic burlap. Since I cant pull the lights any further, I decided to put the burlap on as some plants are too pale for my liking. It's only been 2 weeks so let's see if they improve!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice plants!


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm especially fond of parvis.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 31, 2013)

Rather than placing a burlap netting on the lights. You can reduce the amount of time that it is on. I have mine on 8 hrs per day. Save some on power bills (even a little)


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought we were going to see all of your nice high end bottles of booze that you plan on having for the new year.
Though the plants look better and well grown.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Rather than placing a burlap netting on the lights. You can reduce the amount of time that it is on. I have mine on 8 hrs per day. Save some on power bills (even a little)



agree, just cut back a couple hours on the timer.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 1, 2014)

The plants look great!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2014)

eaborne said:


> The plants look great!



what I thought, when looking at the pic !!!! Jean


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks great. I am sure you will have many blooms in the not so distant future. 
What is under the egg crate? 
I would be surprised if it is the lighting that is causing the fair coloured leaves as it does not look close enough to be too high of light levels. As others suggested cut back on the amount of time at this time of year and maybe re-evaluate your fertilizing?


----------



## papheteer (Jan 1, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Looks great. I am sure you will have many blooms in the not so distant future.
> What is under the egg crate?
> I would be surprised if it is the lighting that is causing the fair coloured leaves as it does not look close enough to be too high of light levels. As others suggested cut back on the amount of time at this time of year and maybe re-evaluate your fertilizing?



They are t5s and there are 4 54-watt bulbs. I have tried reducing to 10 hours but I saw not much change. We'll see what happens in another week or 2. 

I have those 1 x 2" black plastic trays under the egg crates to catch water. 

I can't wait for the blooms. But I expect in a few months I have to set up another shelf because they are starting to get crowded.


----------



## gnathaniel (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice collection! I love seeing all that healthy Parvi foliage.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 2, 2014)

So wouldn't removing one or two of the t5 tubes be more energy efficient than lighting the backside of burlap? oke:


----------



## papheteer (Jan 2, 2014)

Al, the setup has 2 fixtures with 2 bulbs each. Tried just using 1 fixture but it didn't distribute light to the sides of the shelf. Can't use only 3 bulbs as the fixtures won't function with just one bulb. I will try to leave on the burlap and see if my plants darken a bit then I will remove then and leave the lights on for 8 hours only.


----------

